# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Bomba para escumador

## José J Correia

caros amigos esto com um problema é que a bomba que equipa o meu escumador Turboflotor 1000 Multi SL que é uma Ocean Runner PH 2500 venturi pump, é que ao tirar o rotor para limpar parti o veio,quase que fica tao caro o veio mais turbina do que comprar uma bomba nova ,eu estava a pensar numa Aqua Bee UP 2000 ou Aqua bee UP 2000-1, ja agora qual as diferencas entre estas duas alem dos consumos.
o que me aconselhao.
abraço a todos

----------


## JorgeMonteiro

a diferenca e  o consumo e dizem  que a 2000 nao  trabalha quando falta a corrente eu tenho uma da marca wave 1200p e trabalha muito bem debita 2000lh com turbina de agulhas quase iguais as aquamedic

----------


## José J Correia

Boas JorgeMonteiro e essa que tu tens qual o consumo e ja agora ruido?
abraço

----------


## MarioMarques

Já tentaste comprar o veio e a turbina numa loja online?
Parece-me que isso será peça para não custar mais de uns 25 euros e olha que essa bomba vale com certeza o investimento.

----------


## José J Correia

Ola MarioMarques pois se conseguisse arranjar a esse preço comprava mas ja me pedirao 50,a este preço entao compro uma bomba nova.
abraço

----------


## José J Correia

Quem tem as Aqua Bee UP 2000 ou Aqua bee UP 2000-1,o que acha delas sao boas e silenciosas sera que tomaria conta do recado para o escumador Turboflotor 1000 Multi SL.

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas José

Realmente a bomba é boa, se bem que a minha está a precisar de um rotor novo o qual já está encomendado e custa cerca de 25! A minha opnião é que a bomba é boa!!!
Mas espera por outras opniões.

Abraço

----------


## José J Correia

boas CelsoBastos estas te a referir a OR certo ja agora onde encomendas te o routor ,é o routor com o veio certo?

----------


## CelsoBastos

Desculpa esqueci de mencionar que tenho uma aquabee 2000!

----------


## José J Correia

Ok ,pensei que fosse uma or pois por esse preço o veio e routor tambem o comprava.ja agora a aquabee 2000 tem entrada para o tubo de ar,isso tem outro nome so nao me lembro.

----------


## CelsoBastos

Tem entrada para tubo de ar (venturi), a minha esta a funcionar com num escumador H&S F2000

----------


## José J Correia

ok amigo era isso venturi pensei que nao tivesse em relacao a 2000/1,porque tanta diferença de consumos uma da outra isso é que nao entendo.sera derivado ao poder de elevaçao.É que uma das duas penso em adquirir so ainda nao sei qual.vamos ver o que o pessoal diz.

----------


## CelsoBastos

Amigo é assim, pelo que entendi destas bombas, se quiseres utilizar num escumador a 2000 serve perfeitamente, caso seja para retorno coloca a 2000/1. A diferença entre ambas é somente o poder de elevação, daí o consumo mais elevado!
Ambas tem turbina de agulhas!

Abraço

----------


## JorgeMonteiro

o consumo da bomba e de 31w

----------


## JorgeMonteiro

e bastante silenciosa

----------


## José J Correia

boas qual delas

----------


## JorgeMonteiro

a wave

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Ocean-Life-...QQftidZ2QQtZkm

este site do ebay deve te ajudar!

----------


## José J Correia

ajudar ajuda sempre pois toda a ajuda é sempre mas sempre bem vinda  :yb677: ,mas vou esperar mais opinioes sobre as aquabee.
obrigado  :Pracima:

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá José

Há algum tempo parti um veio de cerãmica de uma das minhas bombas e não encontrei no mercado nenhuma para subestituição.
Assim peguei num paqímetro...verifiquei a espessura e comprei um elétrodo de aço inox (50 cent)...cortei à medida limei arestas com uma lima murça...apliquei e até hoge não houve problemas.
Por tudo isto,já consideraste esta ipotese?
Um abraço.

Jorge Neves

----------


## José J Correia

boas Jorge Neves pois eu nao usei um electrodo mas sim varao de inox que é a mesma coisa mas tambem nao é so isso,o rotor esta estalado na parte do iman e quando a bomba pára as vezes nao arranca e ja faz alguma vibraçao,apesar de estar ligada a uma ups,se eu encontrar em alguma loja online o veio e o rotor a um preço razoavel compro logo.É que ja me derao o preço de 50 entao por mais qualquer coisa compro uma bomba nova.
abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá José

Se puderes manda-me uma foto do rotor com o diametro exterior,assim como a espessura do veio e tambem o comprimento.Como tenho rotores de bombas que não uso...quem sabe.A contecer terei muito gosto em te o oferecer.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Bom dia.

Boa ideia essa dos elétrodos de aço inox. As medidas exactas e problema resolvido! :Pracima:

----------


## José J Correia

Bom dia Jorge Neves as medidas do rotor neste momento nao tenho mas as do veio tenho ,expessura de 4mm,comprimento de 78mm.
o meu muito obrigado.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bom dia.
> 
> Boa ideia essa dos elétrodos de aço inox. As medidas exactas e problema resolvido!




Olá Passos

È só descascar e polir com lixa de àgua 1000...de preferência antes de cortar à medida.



José

Vou ver o que consigo quanto ao veio.
Fiquem bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## FernandoSantos

> Amigo é assim, pelo que entendi destas bombas, se quiseres utilizar num escumador a 2000 serve perfeitamente, caso seja para retorno coloca a 2000/1. A diferença entre ambas é somente o poder de elevação, daí o consumo mais elevado!
> Ambas tem turbina de agulhas!
> 
> Abraço


Boa Tarde,

Cuidado com a compra, as bombas aquabee não vem equipadas com turbina de agulhas, mas sim com turbina normal. Mais, as turbinas de agulhas são especificas de cada marca de escumador, por exemplo as turbinas de agulhas da aquabee para os DELTEC são diferentes das turbinas de agulhas aquabee para os H & S.

Ainda, acho muito dificil uma turbina de agulhas custar apenas cerca de 25 , isso é o preço de uma turbina normal. Se assim for...digam onde...é bom para todos.

Abraços

Fernando Santos

----------


## José J Correia

ola FernandoSantos pois eu tambem acho barato,pedirao me 50 pela turbina de agulhas e veio para OR 2500.
por isso eu gostava de saber mais acerca das aquabee e qual delas seria a mais indicada para o meu escumador,porque se vou optar ou pela 2000 ou a 2000/1 e depois quando montar alguma coisa nao funcionar bem sera mais uma dor de cabeça,pois nao me importo de gastar mas que funcione,se nao la terei de comprar outra OR 2500.
abraço

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá José,

Tenho todas as bombas que falas e com turbina de agulhas (OC2500, Aquabee 2000 e 2000/1) e penso que a aquabee 2000 chega para o teu escumador, apesar de ter um poder de elevação inferior à OC2500, tem uma maior eficiência na escumação (se aplicada a turbina de agulhas da Deltec).

----------


## José J Correia

Ola Bruno Quinzico,pois mas se comprar a aquabee 2000 nao vou depois comprar outra turbina entao mais vale comprar logo ou a aquabee 2000/1 ou entao a or2500.
ja agora estas satisfeito com as aquabee?
grande abraço

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

eu prefiro as aquabee. Quando comprares a bomba tens que pedir a turbina...agora não sei quanto fica uma bomba com turbina de agulhas (DELTEC). A diferença principal da 2000 para a 2000/1 é o seu consumo - uma consome 16W ou 18W e a outra 38W.

----------


## FernandoSantos

> ola FernandoSantos pois eu tambem acho barato,pedirao me 50 pela turbina de agulhas e veio para OR 2500.
> por isso eu gostava de saber mais acerca das aquabee e qual delas seria a mais indicada para o meu escumador,porque se vou optar ou pela 2000 ou a 2000/1 e depois quando montar alguma coisa nao funcionar bem sera mais uma dor de cabeça,pois nao me importo de gastar mas que funcione,se nao la terei de comprar outra OR 2500.
> abraço


Olá,

As Aquabee são bombas excelentes, isso tá fora de questão ou duvida. Mas a bomba que equipa o teu escumador é uma OR 2500...que debita 2500 Lts hora, as Aquabee 2000 ou 2000/1 debitam 2000 Lts/h, aqui está a primeira diferença para que o escumador possa perder rendimento, por isso a situação ideal embora te pareça cara é a turbina original da OR 2500. 
Outra hipotese seria usar a Aquabee 2000/1 (correndo o risco de perder alguma perfomance do escumador) com turbina de agulhas, só que uma aquabee 2000/1 com turbina de agulhas custa mais de 120  (por baixo), terias uma boa opção nas Aquabee que seria a bomba que equipa os DELTEC, bomba excelente, Turbina de agulhas nem se fala na sua qualidade, é patenteada e o melhor que há, mais uma vez, uma bomba destas custa na ordem 165 .
Já perguntas-te várias vezes qual a diferença entre as Aquabee, pois bem, a diferença de consumo deve-se ao facto de que a 2000/1 foi criada para retorno, consegue maior elevação, maior pressão, daí o maior consumo, vê o quadro abaixo.


                Wats     L/h     h/max 
UP 2000      15      2000    1,6 mts 
UP 2000/1   33      2000    3,0 mts


Abraço
Fernando Santos

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

> caros amigos esto com um problema é que a bomba que equipa o meu escumador Turboflotor 1000 Multi SL que é uma Ocean Runner PH 2500 venturi pump, é que ao tirar o rotor para limpar parti o veio,quase que fica tao caro o veio mais turbina do que comprar uma bomba nova ,eu estava a pensar numa Aqua Bee UP 2000 ou Aqua bee UP 2000-1, ja agora qual as diferencas entre estas duas alem dos consumos.
> o que me aconselhao.
> abraço a todos


Olá Jose,
verifica no interior da bomba OR2500 onde trabalha a turbina, se não esta erregular( tipo um calo ) é que aconteceu-me o mesmo que a ti, o indusido estalou porque o resto da bomba tambem estalou, acho que é o problema dessas bombas. não aconselhoa comprares a turbina nova, mas sim trocar de bomba.

abraço

----------


## José J Correia

Bom esta na hora de diser obrigado a todos pela ajuda pois é sempre bem vinda  :yb677:  ,
Fernando Gonçalves,sim a minha por dentro nao esta estalada mas sim tem um calozinho e talvez tambem ajude a ela nao arrancar a primeira quando é desligada ,sim esto a pensar seriamente em trocar de bomba,mas eu ate pensava que as aquabee ja vinhao equipada com turbina de agulhas?
Tenho que procurar aos vendedores.
abraço

----------


## José J Correia

Caros amigos o que me dizem desta bomba ATI PSK2500  o rotor ja vem com  mesh.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> Caros amigos o que me dizem desta bomba ATI PSK2500  o rotor ja vem com  mesh.


Também tenho no ATI BM250 e posso dizer que é excelente.

----------

